# Comcast Xfinity On Demand coming to Boston and other markets this year



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/192064085960040448


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't believe this. They announced VOD last March or so, and it took them to April to roll it out. I personally would finally love to see VOD on the largest cable provider in the country, but I'm not holding my breath. 

There is no incentive to do so if they charge $9.99 a month (in Philly at least) for their HD boxes. You would think the greater Philadelphia are would be next since their HQ is here, but we'll see.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

GoEagles said:


> I don't believe this.


You may not believe it but it is happening. The rollout in SoCal was mostly without any major issues. Comcast has a lot of incentive to keep the rollout going as a lot of their revenue is from VOD.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

GoEagles said:


> There is no incentive to do so if they charge $9.99 a month (in Philly at least) for their HD boxes. You would think the greater Philadelphia are would be next since their HQ is here, but we'll see.


The incentive to do it is that I (being a TiVo owner) have never had the ability to pay them extra to download a movie or see a PPV show from them. If I can access VOD then they have another revenue stream available to them.

Also they may be charging $9.99 for their HD boxes but I am paying more than half of that for a cable card to go into the TiVo box that they didn't have to buy. They are making more money charging me for a cable card at $7 (or what ever it is) than they are by charging another $3 a month to pay for a HD box.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The initial roll out is ON SCHEDULE. Announced in May '11, but it was noted it would take a year for the initial phase.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

I can be the pessimistic at times, but with the huge monopoly that they have, they can take their time and do whatever they want. I am really hoping for this, I hope I can eat my words soon.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

jakerock said:


> Also they may be charging $9.99 for their HD boxes but I am paying more than half of that for a cable card to go into the TiVo box that they didn't have to buy. They are making more money charging me for a cable card at $7 (or what ever it is) than they are by charging another $3 a month to pay for a HD box.


In the bay area they charge $1.50 for a cable card, but then they credit you 2.50 for owning your own equipment. So it works out that I am saving 17.45 before tax a month by using a TiVo.

Really have to own the TiVo to get some big savings or you'll just be saving 2.50 a month.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

old news


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

rhettf said:


> In the bay area they charge $1.50 for a cable card, but then they credit you 2.50 for owning your own equipment. So it works out that I am saving 17.45 before tax a month by using a TiVo.
> 
> Really have to own the TiVo to get some big savings or you'll just be saving 2.50 a month.


I wish I had that deal. I don't know exactly what they are charging me since the bill doesn't break it out but it is closer to $10 than $3 for the card and a credit of $2.50 or so for owning my equipment). I complained to the FCC about their charging practices actually.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

https://twitter.com/#!/davezatz/status/197721399559856128


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

So jealous.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Comcast VOD coming to Boston TiVos, next gen X1 DVR platform could launch there too.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

No dates. Xfinity on Demand for TiVo to hit the Boston area next.
http://www.fiercecable.com/story/comcast-expand-tivo-vod-integration-boston/2012-05-03


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Starting this Monday in Boston!!!


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> Starting this Monday in Boston!!!


That's great. Where did you get that info?


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/25/comcast-video-on-demand-comes-to-boston-area-tivo-premieres-mond/


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

And they got it from me: http://www.gizmolovers.com/2012/05/24/boston-tivo-users-get-comcast-xfinity-on-demand-monday/

And I got it from Steve Wymer of TiVo on Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/205764112926507012
Note that it is actually 'next week' and not specifically 'Monday'. The Monday thing was my fault in my initial post. The tip I received on the tweet said Monday and it got into my brain and when I read Steve's tweet I think I mentally remapped 'next week' to 'next Monday' and then posted. I fixed it today, but after Engadget picked it up.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Steve recently tweeted that no timeline now so not sure what is going on. I am on my phone so I can't link to it. It was about an hour ago.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Steve recently tweeted that no timeline now so not sure what is going on. I am on my phone so I can't link to it. It was about an hour ago.


Here is a link to the original tweet from Steve Garfield.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/205030432302051329


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sbiller said:


> Here is a link to the original tweet from Steve Garfield.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/205030432302051329


Wrong Steve . This is the new tweet I was talking about.



> Steve Wymer ‏@stevewymer
> 
> Retweeted @stevegarfield the other day re. Xfinity Boston launch. Just excited it's coming, no indication on timing. Hope for details soon.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/206119925809553408


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Wrong Steve . This is the new tweet I was talking about.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/206119925809553408


So the question remains. Does Steve Garfield know something or not?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

The Comcast reps seem to believe it is happening on June 6.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> The Comcast reps seem to believe it is happening on June 6.


If the reps have an actual date, I would believe them more than some random tweet.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

sbiller said:


> If the reps have an actual date, I would believe them more than some random tweet.


When I talked to Comcast several weeks ago, two of them were reading it directly off some memo. Of course, neither of them actually understood what a Tivo was so I take everything they say with a grain of salt.


----------

